# Loose window sill



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

From what I can see, it only neans the sill is loose. The sill is usually nailed to the window frame thru the top of the sill. There is nothing structural about the sill trim, it is only trim. But usually caulked where it meets the window frame to reduce drafts.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a big fan of stained vs. painted wood, especially windows. Look at the piece of trim below the "stool" (the loose piece) to determine where the finish nails were put in. Carefully remove the trim piece. There's probably a small gap there between the drywall and stool. With the room dark, use a flashlight to look into this gap and evaluate any wood which you can see for damages. IF any wood seems to have any damages, proceed as needed. I'm betting there's none. Position the stool where it should be and drive one/maybe two, small (6d finish) nail(s), at a slight angle, through the _bottom _of the stool into the trim on that side. Get 'em close, use a nail set, to prevent damage. When you removed the bottom trim--did any nails stay with the trim? IF SO--pull the nails through, don't drive them backwards on trim--less face damage. Replace the trim, and hopefully no one, but us, will ever know. David


----------



## ken123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Just Bill and Thurman! Both of your comments are very helpful.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

All the nails in the picture have a black staining around them that could be rust(i.e. water). I would remove the side trim and look behind to see why. If there's an issue behind the side trim, remove the apron and the sill to see how far it's spread.
Ron


----------



## ken123 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Thanks Ron.*

I haven't opened the sill yet. I'll post my results after I do


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

What you are showing is the window stool. It is just inside trim and they often have some play because of people sitting on them when the window is open and because they are only held in place by a few finish nails..


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ken...just so you know sills are on the outside,stools are inside:thumbup:


----------

